# Batch Skript if Ordner exist auf Laufwerk



## Alfredo64 (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Abfrage schreiben, die ein Laufwerk abfragt, ob dort ein Ordner vorhanden ist. Dabei soll auch in die Ordner geschaut werden. Und wenn es einen Ordner mit dem Entsprechendem Namen findet, dann soll etwas ausgeführt werden (das habe ich schon ist ein mail Versand). Wenn das geht wär es cool wenn der Pfad des Ordners mit geschickt wird der gefunden wurde.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Februar 2020)

Moin,

jetzt wissen wir was Du möchtest ... 

Und was ist Dein konkrete Frage??
Zu welchen Code??

Vg Kalus


----------



## Alfredo64 (10. Februar 2020)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> jetzt wissen wir was Du möchtest ...
> 
> ...




Tut mir Leid,

ich habe das Problem, das ich sehr viel dazu finde wie man einen Ordner auf den Inhalt überprüft. Allerdings soll die abfrage mehrere Ordner au dem Laufwerk D:\Projekte durchsuchen. 
Also müsste ich eigentlich irgendwie einen Pfad angeben könne und einen Ordner. Zusammen kann ich es nicht schreiben, da der gesuchte Ordner auch in einem Unterordner liegen kann.

Das Folgende Skript listet mir die Ordner nur auf.


```
Dir /s /b /ad C:\ZugangsDaten
```


----------



## Alfredo64 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich müsste aus dem Folgenden Skript ein ein if abfrage machen.


```
Get-ChildItem -Path C:\Users\lkliegel\Documents\Projekte\Zungangsdaten -Recurse
```

Die If abfrage sollte so Funktionieren, dass wenn wahr die das Mail senden gestartet wird und wenn Falsch dann ist einfach Ende.


----------



## ikosaeder (10. Februar 2020)

IF EXIST "C:\Ordner" (
ECHO found
)
Details hier:
http://steve-jansen.github.io/guides/windows-batch-scripting/part-5-if-then-conditionals.html


----------

